# Painting van floor



## Spanish_Fiesta (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi all I have a 2011Renault Kangoo 2 that I use for my valeting business.
Ths floor is getting battered when loading and unloading and my plan is to put a rubber mat over, I want to psint the floor first though to stop rust etc and was wondering what would be the best paint for the job ?
Would Hammerite be my best bet ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

hamerite is horrible stuff

if you have a compressor try raptor bed liner

if not roller or brush on some epoxy primer like jotun epoxy mastic


----------



## Spanish_Fiesta (Mar 19, 2017)

Cheers Steveo I will look up the Jotun.
Whats wrong with hammerite ?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

hammerite used to be good stuff in the 80s and before and still gets reccomended by that

its overpriced and just isnt very good , lots of better products for those that can shop further afield than b&q and halfords

if you want cheap and localy avail- aldi metal paint is half the price and better


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Did see someone advertising at Carfest the other week having the inside sprayed with a rubber type compound - basically gave a thinish protective rubber coating to the inside of the van. Looked very good and possibly a good solution - not sure on cost though and for the life of me, can't remember what's it's called. Might be in the catalog at home...


----------



## Spanish_Fiesta (Mar 19, 2017)

steveo3002 said:


> hammerite used to be good stuff in the 80s and before and still gets reccomended by that
> 
> its overpriced and just isnt very good , lots of better products for those that can shop further afield than b&q and halfords
> 
> if you want cheap and localy avail- aldi metal paint is half the price and better


I will probably get the Jotun as its pretty big here in Spain.
I dont do things on the cheap, Just wanted to know what best bet was.
Cheers


----------



## Spanish_Fiesta (Mar 19, 2017)

Andyblue said:


> Did see someone advertising at Carfest the other week having the inside sprayed with a rubber type compound - basically gave a thinish protective rubber coating to the inside of the van. Looked very good and possibly a good solution - not sure on cost though and for the life of me, can't remember what's it's called. Might be in the catalog at home...


Sounds like good stuff, If you remember then please post about it.
Ive considered bed liner but not sure where to get some over here.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Spanish_Fiesta said:


> Sounds like good stuff, If you remember then please post about it.
> Ive considered bed liner but not sure where to get some over here.


Will do, was something like this http://line-x.co.uk/van-linings/

Could be worth a google to see if anything similar locally...


----------



## Spanish_Fiesta (Mar 19, 2017)

Andyblue said:


> Will do, was something like this http://line-x.co.uk/van-linings/
> 
> Could be worth a google to see if anything similar locally...


That stuff looks exactly like the type of stuff I need, great help that link cheers 👍


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Homebase are doing Rolls of matt for vans at the moment


----------



## davrob (Mar 3, 2012)

Used this stuff at work on a few vans,good stuff.

https://www.newventureproducts.co.u...jRoCQU0QAvD_BwE#/1-protectakote_colours-black


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

Upol Raptor


----------

